# swell.gr : Porsche Boxster 986 (Enhancement/Protection)



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hello there!*

*This time we have a Porsche Boxster 986 which came to us for polishing. This is a friend's and it was polished about a year ago, in order to transfer a bride to the church. The car was clean to start with and in pretty good condition apart from the hood and boot, which were damaged by the wedding decorators.*
*The bonnet and boot suffered from heavy swirling and quite a few RDS. The rest of the car had only light swirling to start with.
The combo used on the horizontal panels was menzerna 203s and a hexlogic polishing pad, in conjuction with the Makita rotary.
Time was pushing so I didn't manage to get any before pics, but you can see a few 50/50s below before refining.*














































*Following the heavy correction, the whole car was treated with menzerna 106fa and menzerna polishing pads, again using the rotary.
Glass was treated with Nanolex Ultra Glass Gealant and tyres got some Zaino Z-16.
And now it was time for our wax test *



















*The boot was given a go with Zymol Glasur via hand-waxing, while the rest of the car went with a coat of Celeste Dettaglio.
Both waxes were amazing to use, and results were above our expectations regarding depth, warmth, reflections and feel.*


























































































































































*And some more pictures outside the unit minutes under the setting sun:*













































































































*Thanks for viewing 
mike*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

The finish and the look are exceptional mike. Well done :thumb::thumb:


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Great deal of work put into finishing this car!
Good job Mike!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats the way any car should look , great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Amazing work mike
The look is fantastic!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic results..as always..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work as always mate.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work Mike, super slick finish!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates for you comments :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome deep shine on that paintwork


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Amazing !!!!


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Τοp work guys!!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

just...:argie::argie::argie: perfect!:argie::argie::argie: excelllent results amigo!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Wow Mike superb work and finish that deserve these top quality products. 

Top job:thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Lovely work Mike, keep pushing


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work Mike :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great result,top work!


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very Good Work:thumb:

I love the shine from the Glasur:argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nothing but the best Mike :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Racer said:


> Thats the way any car should look , great work Mike :thumb:


I am agree 100% with u !!!
Great work Mike once more...:argie::argie:


----------

